# Why did you first subscribe to Directv?



## Plusdvrjunkie (Jun 21, 2007)

I was just curious as to why any of you chose Directv over the competition? I chose it because of the selection of faith based channels I had to have The Church Channel. I have learned so much from these. I am glad Directv is willing to air these. I know many do not like them but many enjoy them. I live where there are no Churches around so its a good thing for me.

So what was your call to Directv?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

NFL Sunday Ticket and I hate Comcast and could not deal with them anymore for TV service.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again.I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I, too, was drawn to the programming that most people associate with Sundays. For me, however, that was Sunday Ticket.

Being a Christian and an NFL fan, I actually chose DirecTV because I could not get Sunday Ticket anywhere else. I first started looking because I actually felt satellite, despite what cable would like you to believe, had a much more reliable signal. My Comcast cable really stunk. So it was between DishNetwork and DirecTV, and despite DishNetwork telling me back in 1996 that they would have Sunday Ticket within a couple of years, we all know how that went. I've been with DirecTV since 1996, and this is the first year I am not subscribing to Sunday Ticket. But I have no intentions of going anywhere, either! I find the green of the DirecTV grass suits me just fine - especially in HD!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

We were moving into a new Phase of our neighborhood and cable was not yet activated on our street. My wife had done a project that summer (1994) on USSB for her B-school marketing class, so we knew about the service. While we were gone on our honeymoon, my father had the service installed in our house.

Plusdvrjunkie,

If religious programming was your motivation, did you ever look at SkyAngel? I think they are IPTV now, but they had a bunch of channels that used E* equipment.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

DirecTivo that could record 2 programs at once with no extra compression added by the Tivo.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Way back my wife wanted the Soprano's and comcast/cox required that we upgrade from our $14/month basic service to their digital service (at a much higher cost) for HBO. But our analog quality was the worst, and digital cable still used analog for all our locals. So for about the same cost I decided to go DirectTV.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

This is embarassing.....

Music Choice.


----------



## bigmixx (Sep 14, 2006)

Because my cable bill went from $50 a month to $80 a month within a year and I didn't make any changes to my programming.


----------



## Plusdvrjunkie (Jun 21, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> We were moving into a new Phase of our neighborhood and cable was not yet activated on our street. My wife had done a project that summer (1994) on USSB for her B-school marketing class, so we knew about the service. While we were gone on our honeymoon, my father had the service installed in our house.
> 
> Plusdvrjunkie,
> 
> If religious programming was your motivation, did you ever look at SkyAngel? I think they are IPTV now, but they had a bunch of channels that used E* equipment.


Yeah I looked at Sky Angel but I like the variety of Directv more.
I would say Directv has every channel a person could want and need.
I am glad I did not get Sky Angel because now its iptv which requires
a faster isp connection which I wont pay for. Basic dsl does me fine.
I get all the Christian programming I need from Directv.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

I was fed up with the absolutely terrible service levels and signal -- as well as cost (although very secondary) of Time Warner Cable. It was almost as if they _wanted _you to leave it was so bad.

Thankfully, there was DirecTV.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

It was all about the Tivo for me. I was a happy Dish customer, but I really wanted a Tivo and jumped to DirecTV to get it and have never looked back.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I was a Dish customer who got irritated when they broke the HD channels into a new tier system which resulted in my bill going up over $10 a month to get the same channels I had.

My receiver (don't remember the model) keep freezing if you changed the channels too fast. Plus, you had to subscribe to the HD package for the OTA HD tuners to work.

Dave


----------



## Plusdvrjunkie (Jun 21, 2007)

tfederov said:


> This is embarassing.....
> 
> Music Choice.


I look at music choice or as xm now as a really cool add on. You should not be embarrassed.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

1) I got tired of Madden & Summerall Telling me to "stay tuned for the 2nd half of today's double header with the exception of you in the NEW YORK area" Translated into engllish "you have to watch the @#*& JETS " !!! <lol>

2)NHL Center Ice

3)MLB Extra Innings


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

One week after college graduation in 1996


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Q> Why did you first subscribe to Directv?

A> The choice was Directv digital or analog cable with 1-HBO on channel 3.

Equipment was first gen. RCA unit with round dish,Cost $600.00.
Used antenna for locals.










Matt


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

I went to Primestar in the nineties because the cable system in Las Vegas didn't have Starz or Sci Fi. I was so blown away by the improved picture quality over cable that I didn't think Primestar was charging enough. I may have been right on that part as D* swallowed them up.


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

For me,

1. The price increases from Comcrap
2. Comcrap moved a channel out of my tier, thus removing it from my access -- totally rude!!! (even my friend, who works for them, said he'd leave them too if he wasn't already getting it for free).


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I was relocating to Ohio in 1998 and I wanted to watch my hometown 'Skins on NFLST!


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

where i live, there was horrible cable service. then they got bought by century cable (since bought by tw), which was no better. when i moved into my current place 6.5 years ago, i went with dtv and haven't looked back.


----------



## Plusdvrjunkie (Jun 21, 2007)

xandor said:


> For me,
> 
> 1. The price increases from Comcrap
> 2. Comcrap moved a channel out of my tier, thus removing it from my access -- totally rude!!! (even my friend, who works for them, said he'd leave them too if he wasn't already getting it for free).


My Aunt has Comcast.They just moved Hallmark out of her basic tier.I am trying to get her to switch to Directv.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Comcast, need I say more?


----------



## Plusdvrjunkie (Jun 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> One week after college graduation in 1996


Earl that sounds like Directv was a nice graduation gift!


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Like most everyone else the abysmal quality (if you can call it that) of cable drove me into the arms of DirecTV.


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

Back in 2001 when I switched, SD quality was better than local cable, the package prices were cheaper, and of course, Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Because I learned to hate Time Warner Cable. Their rates kept going up and up and their customer service was terrible. I stayed with them as long as I did for Road Runner but as soon as DSL became available I went with Verizon for the PC and DirecTV for the TV. Since then Verizon has upgraded to FiOS and DirecTV has become the leader in HD so I'm a happy man. Don't think I'll ever go back to cable.


----------



## Slygrin (Nov 23, 2006)

I was a dish customer for a long time when I wanted to get a DVR. They wouldn't let me get the one I wanted (Dual turner, I can't remember the model). It was only available to new customers! After trying to convince them that they needed to treat current customers at least as well as new ones, I finally gave up and told them to cancel my account. I bought 2 R-10s and signed up with DirecTv. I almost switched back when I was going to go HD a while back. Circumstances made me put the HD off for a while, glad it did! I'm very happy with my DirecTv and think I would have been sorry if I had switched back.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

The picture and audio quality blows cable away. A friend first got it 12 to 13 years ago I saw his and instantly went and got mine.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Because in 1996 cable wanted $40 a month for 35 channels and DirecTV wanted $30 a month for 90 channels. No brainer. Of course I did pay $700 for a single LNB dish and Sony receiver with install kit because there were no installers back then. Best money I ever did spend.


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought it for my parents so they could get WGN in San Diego, and for me it was for tivo and Sunday Ticket!


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Installed the orignal RCA for my dad. his place is so remote at the time the house did not have a address on it, I could not beleve how great the picture was. Came home and dumped time warner for directv and will never go back. That was in 1996 and that system is still working.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I got into DirecTV (in 1996) because at the time the company I worked for was owned by Hughes. Thus, I got an employee discount on the equipment plus $5/month off the programming. I bought the Sony system (SAT-A2). I still have it (but not activated).

And just for grins. Who here can identify the company I worked for in 1996?


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> I got into DirecTV (in 1996) because at the time the company I worked for was owned by Hughes. Thus, I got an employee discount on the equipment plus $5/month off the programming. I bought the Sony system (SAT-A2). I still have it (but not activated).
> 
> And just for grins. Who here can identify the company I worked for in 1996?


GM?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Out of market sports (Penn State fan in Maryland and I had friends on MLB teams across the country, Sunday Ticket) and SD PQ at the time.

Never doubted my choice.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

NFL-ST in 95.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Actually, we originally went to Dish from cable (TCI) back in '97 because TCI was starting to breakout channels like MTV and VH1 into a separate package so you had to pay more to get the same channels you originally had. Stayed with Dish for about 7 years then switched to DirecTv in '04 because we wanted a 2 tuner DVR. Very happy we made the switch!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

beavis said:


> GM?


Obvious, but no!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Two Giants home games against AFC teams in 1997 that the local NBC affiliate bypassed to show Buffalo Bills games got me looking at NFL Sunday Ticket. 10 years ago this coming month, I ordered a 2nd gen. RCA DIRECTV system with pro install for $199 off HSN and debated for a little while about actually having it installed. On Jan. 26, 1998, the install was completed and outside of a couple of incidents, DIRECTV de-authorizing my access card in March of 2000 with no warning and wanting $29.99 for a new one for example, I've been really happy.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

Back in 97, we had the worst cable company of all time. They didn't even carry staple channels like Comedy Central, Cartoon, E!, SciFi, etc. Home Shopping Channel was advertising a Directv special, $229 with free installation (they charged $200 for installation back then). I called right then and have been with Directv ever since.

Cable really stepped it up since those days. Cablevision bought out my local cable company and they now have over 40 HD channels (and HowardTV on demand). But I'm not leaving Directv.


----------



## CG Tustin (Sep 17, 2007)

For me two reasons...Cable started requiring the use of a cable box (even for basic channels) and also included English Channels with the Para Todos channels(A BIG PLUS) TV Chile rules, Dish Network messed up by dropping TVChile..


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I bought in somewhere around '98, if I recall correctly. I was fed up with the awful customer service, awful picture, and just general repulsiveness of our cable company.

Went to Circuit City of all places, and bought a self-install DirecTV kit. Had it up and running in about 2 hours.

That first mount was on a 2x4 plank, caddy-cornered on a fire escape railing. Used c-clamps to attach that 2x4 to the fire escape. Worked great the entire time I lived there. 

I love my DirecTV! Even though Cablevision has iO, Verizon has FiOS here, none of them are a match for my DirecTV service!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

UTVLamented said:


> Back in 97, we had the worst cable company of all time. They didn't even carry staple channels like Comedy Central, Cartoon, E!, SciFi, etc. Home Shopping Channel was advertising a Directv special, $229 with free installation (they charged $200 for installation back then). I called right then and have been with Directv ever since.
> 
> Cable really stepped it up since those days. Cablevision bought out my local cable company and they now have over 40 HD channels (and HowardTV on demand). But I'm not leaving Directv.


Hmm.... sounds like Riverview Cable to me. That's who victimized me for so long ....


----------



## Flugelman (Nov 20, 2007)

Was Dish customer. Changed to DirecTV because motorhome had only single LNB round dish on roof so single satellite simplified setup. Glad I did because of Dish's debacle last year over East and West Network feeds with RV waiver.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I subscribed because Cablevision was (and still is) the crappiest company that has ever existed, if you're a consumer. The only reason that I waited for two years to switch to DirecTV (and USSB) was that I was incorrectly informed by a salesperson that DirecTV was going to have a system that would have a centralized receiver which could then be distributed throughout the house, where you could use the tuner on your TV to change the channels.

As soon as I found out that this was incorrect, I spent about $1,100 to become a DirecTV/USSB customer.


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

I have only had Direct for about six weeks after many, many years of various cable companies, some good, some horrible. I made the jump because I decided to buy a HD television and the logical choice was to go with the company that was offering the most HD channels. I was a devoted tivo user but have found the DTV HDVCR almost a tivo. I have been very happy with my decision to subscribe to DTV.


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

I started with dish in 99 because they were the first to have a DVR and locals. Switched in 2001 because the Dishplayer was the most buggy piece of electronics I ever had. If anyone remembers Y2K, the dishplayer was the only thing that screwed up on me.

2001 DirecTv started carrying my locals and had the UltimateTv, best piece of electronics I ever had.


----------



## Raven2490 (Apr 10, 2007)

Moved from NYC and dishnetwork didnt have the Yankees(YES Network).


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Time Warner could not reach a deal with Big Ten Network or NFL Network and it takes them multiple years to get any newer channels it seems. Bill is way too expensive for poor quality service.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm. To be honest, I guess I got it because I was seduced by the opportunity to have a new technology. I bought mine back in the mid-90's (single LNB dish and RCA receiver) when they first became available. Loved it. Still do.

Carl


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

armophob said:


> I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again.I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again.


+1 :joy: :joy: :goodjob:

The Comcast service at the time I had it was so bad I had to put an ant. on the roof for locals to get them better. Decided if I was gonna do that might as well put up a Dish too. That was back in 1996.. never looked back.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

25 channels of the snowiest crap you've ever seen with one HBO @ $10 a month from rainbow cablevision or 90 something channels and bunch of HBOs at the same price with D*. It was an easy choice except for the $500 up front. The only other time I felt as good as when I dumped cable was when I dumped Verizon for Vonage. It feels good to get your moneys worth for a better service!!


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Year: 2000
Buy a 61" Hitachi widescreen HD Rear Projection TV.
Cablevision = No HD at all.
DirecTV was my only HD option - with the RCA DTC100 receiver. Got a good deal on it from an Internet store - under $500. CircuitCity didn't carry them at the time - so I got a new subscriber deal with 2 RCA receivers and free installation including the 1st of the oval dishes (which at the time only had 2 LNBs! - the third/center LNB didn't come until a year or so later and it was an add-on).

It really makes me chuckle to see people griping about $199 for an HD-DVR, when I paid double-plus that for a plain receiver ! Times change....


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The area which I lived in at that time was not served by cable.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

NFL-ST and DirecTiVos, brought me to DirecTV.

I had to have NFL-ST and I had just heard about a 2 tuner DVR made by Sony, the SAT-T60. For the first couple of months only one tuner worked, then they updated the software and now I had 2. Within 2 months I bought 2 more. 

Over the course of a couple years I added a few more, this time series 2 DirecTiVos. Later I added a couple of HD DirecTiVos. Reluctantly I have even added a few HR20-700s. With the new channels I have learned to love them too.

I still have 2 Sony T60s in use, my wife loves the remote. It took her months to get used to the peanut. Maybe in a few more months she can get used to the HR20 remote. (Other than the T60 in the master bedroom all of the remotes have been replaced by either a MX500 or Logitech 880.)


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

At the time my apt complex had some crap MDU setup. It was out more than it was on. Customer service was non existant. Some days you'd have audio from one channel and video from another.

So one day, I got pissed, drove to Best Buy and bought the kit. Couple hours later I had lots more channels for less money. Haven't looked back since. Been close to 5 years now.


----------



## bdonald (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, mine was a no brainer for me. Cable was going out at least once a month, and they'd make me take a day off to be home for them, sometime between 9 and 5 <usually they'd show up at 3 or later, so I couldnt just waste a half day>. I was at target and they had the dish setup there <self install back then>, so I said what the heck. Never looked back, and probably will never go to cable again unless I have to.

In the 9 years, I've only had 2 problems, and neither of them were "rain fade" as cable likes to push. One was a bad lnb, and the other was my neighbor's weed tree that grew right in my path. Plus, Directv service and support over the phone has been awesome. I push everybody I know on to it, especially when they complain about thier cable, and every one that has switched said the same thing I did.


----------



## rdiedrich (Sep 11, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I got into DirecTV (in 1996) because at the time the company I worked for was owned by Hughes. Thus, I got an employee discount on the equipment plus $5/month off the programming. I bought the Sony system (SAT-A2). I still have it (but not activated).
> 
> And just for grins. Who here can identify the company I worked for in 1996?


PanAmSat? (or Hughes Aircraft)

Randy


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

sports packages and rsns.


----------



## rdiedrich (Sep 11, 2007)

I got my first setup about 7 years ago on one of those get two rooms for 1 cent deals. Installed it myself, found out first hand about line of sight issues. Installed at the back of my lot on a pole. Started installing them for friends and family (man I wish they had a referral system back then!!). Move forward and now I install it or repair it everyday for a living. 

Randy


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Self-installed a dual-LNB/two single-tuner RCA system in April 1997. NFL ST every season since.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Why did you first subscribe to Direct? I think my first sub had something to do with repressed memory of Father Mike and the WORD "DIRECT". Even though now it seem less painful and I often enjoy the programing. 

:-/ Goooo Direct TV ! YEA!


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

I went to DTV because my local cable company (att then, now comcast) would not show the Sacramento Kings games, even though the Kings are the local team. Back then the Kings were on FSBA Alt feed and att would not pick the channel up. So I went to DTV and have not looked back once.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Had Dishnotwork.It not work I left.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> DirecTivo that could record 2 programs at once with no extra compression added by the Tivo.


Pretty much the same for me.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101 (Sep 4, 2007)

my dad is a pastor so a guy came over just to talk with my dad and i guess he said some good things so he hooked us up with a free hd dvr because my dad helped with with some family issues.


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

I have only been a recent convert but basically I have an HDTV and I love baseball. I was already getting frustrated about not getting that many HD channels but when they did not get TBS HD, when i would call to talk to customer service and they just gave bull answers were read out of a script and had nothing to do with my question, and D* finally got NESNHD CONUS I decided it was time to make the switch and not look back. I am basically paying the same total because i have the spanish tier of channels and also kept the internet with charter but I am getting so much more.


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

My first step into satellite/Directv was when I finally became fed up with Charter *analog* cable. I have a small town 1 mile away to the north of me, and another 3 miles to south. Both of those towns were upgraded to charter digital. They never ran digital passed my house, even though it's a major blacktop road with lots of houses. The analog cable is and was absolutely horrid reception wise. Tons of static/fuzzy flickering bad channels. Most of the channels that came out after the 90's were and still are not offered on this service (IE: FX, Speed, Spike, Foxnews etc etc etc).

So I stormed into Best Buy in I think 2003 and bought a dish and a receiver and went home and installed it myself. Haven't looked back since, even though I'm a little disappointed with the persistant rising costs of Sat TV I wouldn't consider using Charter again.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Easy. Crappy cable TV service and customer relations. Unreliable signal... And also the idea of getting a clean signal directly from a satellite was something I could not pass up. And I had written a paper in college some years earlier about the prospects and promise of DBS. So to finally take advantage of what I thought was a superior technology over cable was just way too good to pass up.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

NFL Sunday Ticket

My local market carried maybe one Chiefs game per year. The opportunity to see ALL of them was a lifelong dream.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I had been intrigued by satellite television for a couple of years before I made the switch. We had centre Video which later was acquired by TCI. There was no cable box available in our area. You got 12 channels and you liked it. When they went to cable boxes we were left out while they strong armed our local municipality. I really hated the cable. Of course, my wife would probably never have allowed that dish on the roof if the cable company hadn’t taken court TV off our cable in the late 90’s. As soon as she said OK I was at Best Buy. 10 years later I have an HR-20 and2 R-15s. If I remember correctly it originally cost me $200, including installation and I got that back as a rebate.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

I subscribed for several reasons:

1. I was remodeling a room into a media room and was investigating upgrading to digita cable or D*. I called the customer service to get a channel lineup and price guide, and the person was rude. After giving me a hard time, he said he'd get it in the mail. It never arrived. I went through this again. Never arrived. So I went to my local office, and noticed they were out. So, I stood in line for 30 minutes to get one from the CSR. I called D* with questions, and they answered them promptly, sent me everything I needed and were friendly.

2. D* had HD. Comcast in my area didn't and probably won't for years.

3. D* ended up being cheaper in the long run.

I am very glad that I canceled my cable. My cable's been going out frequently, and while my neighbors are stuck with no internet or TV, I've got my TV channels. I've been a happy DirecTV customer and have NEVER had any problems.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I moved to a new house in a different town, and discovered than the cost of cable here was almost twice what I was paying previously. But thinking I didn't have a choice, I ordered cable anyway. I ran into a couple of customer service problems (changing price quotes, missed appointments, and a sloppy install at my neighbor's house) that I decided I didn't want the hassle of dealing with this company. (Our local cable company has since been bought out 3 times.)

I was able to get OTA broadcasts, but missed cable channels (especially ESPN). One my neighbors got DirecTV, and I gave it a shot. This was before DirecTV offered local channels, so I still got my local channels with an antenna.


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

Moved to Directv in 95 or 96 for center ice . I also had cable on all the rest of the TV's. It was very expensive at the time . $1000 to start up . Kept Directv for a couple of years until we moved. Had Cablevision,AT&t then finally comcast. In 2004 got married and bought house , first thing I did was Get Directv HD. Bought a hughes e86 for $369. I hav'nt looked back since. I love my Directv


----------



## EaglesnPhils (Aug 27, 2007)

Like many others here it was NFL ST. When I moved from the Philly area to Western Pa in 2001 I never looked at cable or Dish because D* was the only way I could be guaranteed to see all 16 Eagle games. Now I also sub to NHL CI and MLB EI. They're my connection to home  .


----------



## MurphieNB (Sep 13, 2006)

I moved to a rural area in 1995, and there wasn't (and still isn't) any cable service available. At the time, DirecTV was the only option. I hate to think what I've spent on equipment over the years, but still well pleased.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

TWC sent me a $20.00 a month increase, and I received nothing in return except nasty attitudes from CSR's.

So I made the best move of my life.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

in Az, Cox is horrible, and Qwest Choice TV was not available when I moved back to Phoenix from Gilbert. When Choice TV came to Gilbert, there were so many homes dropping Cox cable in my subdivision, Qwest had to install a second *USAM*. Qwest took out the unconnected USAM that is down the street from where I moved to, and installed a *DSLAM*. now I have 7M down/896K up($10 a month less tha Cox), and theoretically can get as fast as 25M down.


----------



## rambrush (Oct 30, 2007)

I went Direct due to the fact I was working wildland fire about 10 years ago and I could pack it up and take it to my remote duty stations. Not many other options back then for this setup.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

# 1 , To get rid of my BUD in 1999
# 2 to get Tivo
# 3 DLB
# 4 DLB :hurah:


----------



## twotufruff (Mar 27, 2007)

I went to Directv back in 1999 for Sunday Ticket. Never looked back.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

I joined the during the DSS/USSB in the first year (1994) due to the cable operator in our area constanlty raising the rates and providing really bad service. DSS/USSB was the only other way to get Great Quality service without putting up a C Band Dish. DSS/USSB was reasonably priced and installation was simple and easy to do. 

I also did it as I was the first on the block to kick cable to the curb.

I wish they had the referall program back then. I would have gotten a lot of programming credits as I recommended a lot of people to hte service.


----------



## steinmeg (Nov 23, 2006)

Plusdvrjunkie said:


> I was just curious as to why any of you chose Directv over the competition? I chose it because of the selection of faith based channels I had to have The Church Channel. I have learned so much from these. I am glad Directv is willing to air these. I know many do not like them but many enjoy them. I live where there are no Churches around so its a good thing for me.
> 
> So what was your call to Directv?[/QUOTE
> 
> I started in 1994, when there were 2 companies , DirecTV & USSB...USSB had all the movie channels and DirecTV had the rest..,paid $ 899.00 for 2 line LNB sat and receiver + 699.00 for the other receiver, total of $ 1600.00 in equipment . how does that hit ya????


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I can't receive TV over the air here in the Pocono Mountains of NE PA. I was considering Blue Ridge cable until saw a closeout on an 18 inch Hitachi system at Circuit City. It appeared to be a simple solution to TV that I could maintain by myself; I bought the display item for about $150. I built a ground mounted platform for it from a wooden pallet and some cinder blocks. I used it for about five years until a lightning strike destroyed it. Then I bought a Hughes system at Best Buy for $69 and am still using that.

The 18 inch system is still a nice simple way to receive basic TV. Those 30 pound monster dishes that look all over the sky are just too complex for me to maintain myself so, for now, I'm staying simple. Maybe I consider HD next spring if I can find a way to install the dish with it becoming an engineering project.

--- CHAS


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Because the Cable company ( let's just say it rhymes with 'Bombast' ) CONSISTENTLY had customer service problems, and rising prices when Directv stayed comstant and gave you a LOT more for the same money!

And dangit if that darned Hughes Tivo had us hooked when we first saw it!!! and its still at work after 7 years!!! too bad we are going to have to retire it soon...when support for it goes away.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I was getting poor quality service with Comcast. But I have to say, I do miss some of the local programming that satellite will never offer - like News 12 NJ and some of the local traffic/weather channels.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

We switched over DirecTV in 1999 when we moved into a new house in Virginia. Had cable for about 3 months and the picture was so poor that I took my wife to BB and we ordered our initial setup. Kept basic cable for RoadRunner and locals but dumped the rest of the package. Been with DirecTV ever since including moving 1,500 miles away.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Four price increases with Comcast within a year. That's what first got me looking. When DirecTV added all my locals, and I found out that I was able to get more locals through them than I could with Comcast, it was a done deal. Of course, I'm no longer with DirecTV, but I was very happy I made the switch away from Comcast when I did.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

My reasons in 1995 were:

Better picture quality
Significantly larger variety of National channels
Better content: Premiums, PPV, Football, Porn, etc.
More reliable service, less outages than cable
Better STBs and later on DVRs
Costs are about the same between cable and DirecTV
In my experience, DirecTV has been pretty consistent on the above items for the whole 12 years.

The recent rollout of the expanded HDTV programming is also another good reason that I see staying with DirecTV for the foreseeable future.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, it looks like a lot of us switched for the same reasons. I had a few, and stewed over it for a while (over a year) before making the switch.

1. Cable's bait and switch "free" install. I was on the phone for over an hour with Comcast having it explained to me why I was being charged $79 for my "free" install -- It turns out that the install is free except for the outlet that your cable modem is on, you pay for that. I played the "ok, my cable modem is in the lviing room. That outlet was free, so remove the charge" game and was met with rudeness. 

4. I'm a Bucs fan living in PA -- Sunday Ticket means the world to me  

4. Comcast in PA has no plans, I was told, to add Yes-HD or TBS-HD to the system here for quite a while. I'm supposed to watch the yankees and the playoffs in SD on my 51" set? I think not.


----------



## badhabit2112 (Oct 26, 2007)

One word - HOCKEY :grin: 

Time Warner Cable in Cincinnati does not offer Versus, and during last years Stanley Cup playoffs you couldn't watch the RedWings or Ducks unless you went to a sports bar (all of the games were on Versus). You wouldn't think either of those teams would be a draw in Cincinnati, but what TW didn't understand was Cincinnati was the AHL affiliate for Anaheim - and for 2 years they shared an affiliation with Detroit - and the hockey fans of this city wanted to see those games. 15 Ducks who's names now find themselves engraved on the Stanley Cup played in Cincinnati 2-3 seasons prior to their victory.

After countless calls and letters, and finely the blackout of this season's first night NHL Center Ice games (that were NOT shown on Versus), I simply had enough. Our phone company was offering a deal to purchase DirecTV through them at a discount, and I jumped at it.

For what it's worth, I was able to keep my Roadrunner cable service through TW - even at the inflated cost of having nothing but Roadrunner, my combined bill for internet and D* is less than when I bundled Cable TV service - and I'm getting twice the channels and LOTS of HD that I didn't have with Cable.

2 weeks after the install (and the repair of a faulty connection that initially made my D* service VERY unstable), my wife turned to me during a Wings / Ducks game being shown in HD and said, "why did we wait so long?" I gave her my best "stupid man" look and left it at that. :lol: 

Hands down - switching to D* was best entertainment decision I've EVER made.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

We moved out of town (not far but far enough) back in January of 2000 and there was no cable service here so it came down to a choice between Dish or DirecTv. We looked at the programming offered and found that DirecTv was a better fit for what we watched (can't remember the specific channels but there were a few that were carried in the Total Choice package on DirecTv that were not in the comparable package on Dish). We've been happy DirecTv subscribers ever since and I wouldn't dream of going back to cable now even if we moved back into a cable area.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Originally for MLB Extra Innings then NFL Sunday Ticket came along and put icing on the cake. Been with them from the start as well. Anyone remember the OTA feeds on Extra Innings?!!! Those were the days.......


----------



## bbaleno (Aug 1, 2007)

bought a 57" tv, and it showed just how bad cable was. to the point that some were worse then OTA analog. afer having them come out a couple of times, and getting a "thats as go as its going to be" I dump them a week later. I went into radio shack, and they showed me the picture of Directv. Dish was also nice, but the programing lead me to Directv


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

tfederov said:


> This is embarassing.....
> 
> Music Choice.


How is that working out for you? :lol:


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I switched to Direct TV for Two reasons. They have the MOST HD and they have Video on Demand over IP.

If they no longer have the most HD I will switch to someone else after my contract.


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

I was a Voom customer, and obviously needed a new provider after they went dark. I gave serious consideration to both D* and E* - our local cable is a small anolog provider with no HD options (at least back then).

Ultimately, we had a stand-alone Tivo for a couple years already, so I decided going with D* would mean no learning curve in the household with the Tivo DVR. I liked the fact that D* had Sunday Ticket available, although I didn't have it for the first year as a customer. (I have for the last 2 years)


----------



## colts19 (Feb 1, 2007)

I too was a dish customer, but when directv came out with the dlb tivo i had to switch.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

My journey...

Cable (with Replay for a while), C-Band, Dish (before they had DVRs) and finally DIRECTV because of TiVo.

It's been an interesting ride.


----------



## jfstone (Nov 30, 2007)

I am a new member. I just bought anew HD set but my cable company (charter) does not offer any HD programming in my area. I want to switch to Direct TV. On the website I selected the premier package (for the sports) 1 Directv HD DVR, $199. 2 Standard receivers no cost. In the order summary the Standard receivers are listed as 2 Standard DIRECTV Receivers - HD Capable. My question is are these receivers indeed HD Capable ( I plan to get at least one more HD set in the future )and how do I insure that I get those receivers ? A curious thing is my son tried to order the same package and on his order summary the Standard receivers did not say HD Capable. When he changed the zip code on his order to my zip code they were listed as HD Capable. Anyone got any idea whats up with this ? Another issue I have a question about is reception quality. There are tall trees to the south of my house. Will the installer make sure that a good signal is available before the installation ? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

2001 FX my local cable didn't have FX and I needed it for nascar. Some friends had told me that D* was geared more towards sports and E* was more for movie lovers. For me it was an easy choice.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

For some reason my house is in a dead zone to get OTA without a huge antenna. Also for some reason the cable co could never clear up my picture problem on several channels. so in 1994 I switched to D*.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

I went to PrimeStar in the late eighties when my local cable company stopped carrying games for my favorite baseball team.

AFIK, at that time the only place MLB Extra Innings was available was via satellite.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

The only reason I switched from CABLEVISION was to get the YES Network! And it's the only reason I would not even consider DISH Network now.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I subscribed back in 2002 because it was the only place I could get HDTV.


----------



## raydrfan (Aug 11, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I got into DirecTV (in 1996) because at the time the company I worked for was owned by Hughes. Thus, I got an employee discount on the equipment plus $5/month off the programming. I bought the Sony system (SAT-A2). I still have it (but not activated).
> 
> And just for grins. Who here can identify the company I worked for in 1996?


in '96, i worked for Hughes, but was constantly on the road, so opted not to get D* at that time.


----------



## raydrfan (Aug 11, 2007)

Like many others, I switched because time warner made me mad. My bill increased constantly for months with no change in service package. The night I opened up my first $80 bill, i went directly to best buy. I installed the dish myself the next day and cancelled tw. That was one of the best moves I ever made. I saw a friend's comcrap HD signal a few weeks ago and was amazed at how bad it looked. 

Since then, I have been approached by reps from cable and dish to try to sell me on their service, but all I have to say is "Sunday Ticket" and they just shut up and leave me alone. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

when i move to my current location i think 5 years ago... back when MTV2 was only on SAT lol..

2001 mabye.... back when the new customer NFL TICKET promo was 4 payments of $45.50


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Subscribed March 2000, Cable picture was terrible, MLB EI allowed my wife to watch STL cardinals games in Southern TN, no brainer.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

Plusdvrjunkie said:


> So what was your call to Directv?


Nearly eight years ago, our local cable company was in broadcast rights dispute with Fox which caused us not to have football on Sunday. The dispute lasted six days but it still signaled the need for a change since the cable company was very slow in adding new channels.

I chose DirecTV because of Sunday Ticket and my passion for the NFL. At the same time, my next door neighbor was going with Dish as they had a special in play. I reviewed their lineup which did not include ST, which I learned was exclusive to DirecTV.

With the exception of the early woes with the HR20-700 which appear to have been fixed, I have had very few issues with DirecTV. I'm hoping that they will get more of the Cinemax channels (ActionMax, ThrillerMax, 5-StarMax) in their lineup soon.

cheers


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I switched because our cable system had capacity for only about 60 channels and new channels coming online weren't being picked up. The owners (COX) wanted to sell the system so upgrades weren't being done, this was back in the early 90's).


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Plusdvrjunkie said:


> I was just curious as to why any of you chose Directv over the competition? I chose it because of the selection of faith based channels I had to have The Church Channel. I have learned so much from these. I am glad Directv is willing to air these. I know many do not like them but many enjoy them. I live where there are no Churches around so its a good thing for me.
> 
> So what was your call to Directv?


NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

In 1994, there was a cable company serving my area called Georgia Cable, now Comcast.

I repeatedly called and wrote the company about the SciFi channel, then in its early years. It wasn't so much that they laughed at me as that they told me there wasn't room for the channel and at the time there were about 20 shopping/ad channels.

I had seen the RCA dish and receiver at the CES show in Chicago and as soon as I heard they were starting to ship, I began my quest to get one. My original equipment came from a dealer in Mississippi.

As I recently told one of Comcast's Managers... you couldn't get me back on cable with a gun to my head.


----------



## bscolvin (Aug 19, 2007)

Switched From Dish To Directv For HD.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

One word.

Comcast.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Adelphia's god AWFUL DVR. I'd rather not watch TV at all than deal with that piece of GARBAGE!! Plus, they'd only let you have 1 of them, and I need more than that. Course, if I had to deal with more than 1, I'd probably end up in a rubber room lol


----------



## paule123 (Dec 14, 2006)

I first subscribed because I wanted TV at our office and no cable was available. Ironic since the office suite next door contained Adelphia's headend equipment (we could hear the backup generator in there fire up and self test every couple weeks) I joked with one of the Adelphia techs once, can't we just poke a hole in the wall and run a coax over to my office. But that was not gonna happen, so up went the D* dish. 

MPEG2 HD over D* was just plain bad, and I stuck with Wide Open West for cable at home, who delivers pristine HD without any noticable bandwidth shaping (although I observed that changed recently on our CBS feed, probably because they are feeling the heat from D* and getting ready to go SDV)

Now that D* has added all the new HD channels in MPEG4, and the MPEG4 HD PQ is identical to the full bandwidth MPEG2 I was getting with WOW, I dumped my WOW cable at home and have gone with D* there. WOW was a great company as far as customer service, but they were somewhat schizo about adding HD channels. Some we would get immediately before anyone else, while others (namely ESPN2HD) still have not been added to their lineup. WOW won't pay for the NFLN live games either.

D* seems to be the more forward looking company now with the new HD offerings and the HR20 adding features seemingly every other week. It just blows away the pathetic SA8300HD and it's once every two years software updates.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Moved from Indiana to Phoenix. Had NFL ST on BUD in Indiana, before DIRECTV got NFL ST, so in the move switched to DIRECTV who then had NFL ST.

Then moved twice since, have kept DIRECTV, NFL ST, and added HD, DVR, then HD DVR. 

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## patsfan (Nov 30, 2005)

2 reasons

Hated local cable

NFLST (I remember paying $99.00 for it in the mid 90's)


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Wanted the "best".

DirecTV had better picture, more "content", and was "leading edge". Cablevision was a monopoly with no thought leadership.

Didn't care (still don't) about cost. Having the "best" is the #1 priority.


----------



## west5648 (Oct 13, 2007)

Went from crappy cable to D*, then switched to Dish(because they were giving out free hd receivers). Then went back to D* when Dish couldn't offer me Fox and Abc in hd. So D* stepped up and offered me some hd dns feeds, so thats why I switched back( oh and they also eventually tossed in a free hd-dvr).


----------



## dirchm0628 (Sep 4, 2007)

I bought a new construction house in 1999 that the cable installers managed to spike my sewer line going to the street. When I called Cox Communications they told me someone would be out in three weeks to fix the problem. I called DTV that afternoon.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

I had Charter for 18 years. Paid them like clockwork. my last year, they "lost" one of my payments. I got to pay double that month. and then we moved. two miles in the same town. and on the Charter website, it said that I was to get their product.. but Charter decided that they didn't want to come as far as my house. So they stopped. 100 yards from my house. may be less. So, being of sound mind, I called and asked them to take care of my house. YES They said, we will be happy to take care of you for just $6 per foot, of cable. 

and now, and after one minute, with Directv I was changed for ever. and so Now I am happy to work as hard to deter any one from using Charter. I have told many, many, people and Charter has lost more then that $600 already, and I hope to do it evermore. 

Directv is not perfect, and there are times when I believe that we should get what we PAY FOR, but they are a heck of a lot better then Charter ever.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

I subscribed to DirecTV in September of 1994, when it first was offered in California. In the mid 1980's my job took me to Europe every so often where I saw that many people had satellite as well as in the hotel rooms I stayed in. Fantastic quality. As soon as it was available I bought a Sony system from Crutchfield and installed it myself. Never looked back to Times-Warner cable!


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

I originally got D*, because my local cable provider was missing several channels that everyone else got: FX, AMC, E!, Headline News, Fox News Channel, & Cartoon Network.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Not in any particular order:

1. Didn't like the local cable company (Adelphia at that time);
2. Wanted to watch Yankee games on MLB Extra Innings; and
3. Wanted to watch Rangers games on NHL Center Ice.


----------



## morepower (Dec 1, 2007)

Because the cable company just kept raising rates, and gave no more services.

DTV is doing the same, at least theres more service along with rate hikes.
Been with DTV since 2002.


----------



## Dereef (Nov 24, 2006)

I was sick of all the bull I was getting from the cable company.Direct TV was new an had more of what I was looking for.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Plusdvrjunkie said:


> I was just curious as to why any of you chose Directv over the competition? I chose it because of the selection of faith based channels I had to have The Church Channel. I have learned so much from these. I am glad Directv is willing to air these. I know many do not like them but many enjoy them. I live where there are no Churches around so its a good thing for me.
> 
> So what was your call to Directv?


Comcast rip me off to many times. It was either Dish or DirecTv. DirecTv gave me the best offer.


----------



## JMartinko (Dec 16, 2006)

I used C-Band for years, but after the NFL backhauls and NFLST were no longer available, as well as the RSN's which had always been around as well, I switched to D* to receive the sports channels, NHLCI and NFLST. I continued to carry C-Band until last winter for movie and HD channels, but I dropped the subscription part of C-Band in anticipation of the expansion of HD channels and picked up the movie channels from D* as well. I am pretty happy with D* now that the HD has expanded, although I still use the Big Dish for occasional college football games etc. via backhaul.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I went with D*in Sept. 95 I couldn't get the cable company to fix anything when it would go wrong, I told them to take the wire from my house and they just left it there, I got a latter and rolled it up and nailed it to the poll, and never looked back.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

The NFL channel and the Big ten network. I have learn to love the Sunday ticket.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

armophob said:


> I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again.I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again.


Ditto.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

1) the local cable company (Adelphia) Pq was worst than the old rabbit ears antenna. very snowy.
2) switched to (yes i know) VOOM for better PQ, then was bought out by Dish. but i miss the low bill i had, but didn't care much for the VOOM channels.
3) i switched to Dish then i discovered for my area i had issue's with the Sat that carried my locals, plus charging more cost from the switching of the HD tier.

now with DirecTV and so far very please and happy to stay


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

1. Crappy picture and service from Time Warner
2. DirecTV and USSB had more channels and better picture
3. Cool new technology, all that a/v from a little 18" dish
4. Music Ch..... no :lol:


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

NFL Sunday Ticket. And then I had an experience that really stuck with me. One sunday I couldn't get the ticket and called directv about the problem. They did something on their end and suddenly it was there. I had absolutely never had a problem with cable fixed that easily.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

When I moved, I left Charter Communications behind; they were upgrading the system in the St.Louis area but decided to upgrade the city of St. Louis last. That was the last straw for me !!!!!!!!!

Besides having Sunday Ticket didn't hurt !!!!!!!


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

We kept losing shows on Comcast.

I've since become a Directv fanatic. But only recenlty did I find that my wife also loves Directv. Last summer we had some line-of-sight issues with my dish. To fix it, I'd have to remove a pretty big tree and add a second dish. So, before I embarked on that project, I considered switching back to Comcast. When I suggested that to my wife, she made it very clear that Comcast wasn't an option because of the poor service.

Directv can consider me a loyal customer.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

2 words...cable sucks.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Been with D* about 5-6 weeks now. Changed because I'm saving money (even w/o the discounts) better channel selection, more HD, better HD, The Big Ten Network, HD Sports, Sports pack to see all the RSNs, knowing how hard they are pushing HD that D* will add just about anything and everything in HD


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

I hated Charter. Also, D* was the only one that had Fox News back in 1996. (Let the comments fly.)


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

In the years I was with Dish I probably spent close to $2000 on equipment. I know my 6000 was close to $1000 with the 8VSB and some other adapter switches and dishes. When 2 tuner DVR's came out I wanted a 721. I think they were close to $600.00 and Dish would not deal. 

I finally ended up with two DirecTivos for no cost and $100.00 in pizza coupons. After that I got a Samsung 360 for free after programming credits. Same for my 10-250, HR20-700 and just this week a HR21-700.

I am very happy with my DirecTV service and they have made upgrading equipment very easy and affordable for me. I was always a big Charlie supporter and still like to see a local company do well, but for whatever reason, long term customers did not seem very important, when it came time to upgrade my equipment.


----------



## PANCHITO (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll take my 5Th. on this one


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I first got DirecTV in '99 because I wanted sports and movies. The local cable company at that time, MediaOne/AT&T Broadband, did not deliver (and their prices were outrageous compared to DirecTV). In addition, their customer service was wretched. I moved to an apartment where I knew I would have a clear view of the sky. Once that move was complete, I went to Circuit City and bought my dish, first 2 receivers (RCA) and scheduled my installation.

The first thing that I ordered was Sunday Ticket since the Falcons were not selling out home games during that time and we were forced to have a crappy selection of games televised in the area.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

DirecTV since 1995. Switched after comcrap couldn't fix their music choice service, which went out like clockwork, almost every weekend. 

Satellite had two bills then, one for DirecTV and another for USSB, which provided HBO, etc.

Still use OTA for locals.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

armophob said:


> I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again.I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again. I will never use cable again.
> 
> 5 LMB AT9 dish
> SWM5 with test meter
> ...


Out or curosity what is a 5 LMB AT9 dish?

 :grin: :lol:


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

I went to DirecTV because I was tired of Time-Warner raising prices and cutting channels. 

At the time I thought DirecTV was a better value for my money over Time-Warner or Dish Network.

Back in the days before I moved to where I could get cable, before 1987, I subscribed to a DBS service that had movies only. They installed a 4-5' dish on my roof. I do not remember the name of the outfit. Just before I moved they went broke and asked for their lease receiver to be returned to a local storeroom.


----------



## chieffan (Nov 18, 2007)

In one word, Comcrap! The absolute worst service in the world . 
About 6 months ago we moved to a new house and the cable supplier for the area was Comcrap. After 3 missed appointments to get service hooked up and several lies from installers and customer sevice, the final straw was being billed 400 dollars for the 1 st month of cable service because they had me listed with 3 different accounts (one for each missed appointment)and then taking 4 months to remove the charges from my account. NEVER AGAIN. Switched to Directv because of better programing , no hassles, installer showed up around the schedueled time , Installation was done properly, What more could I ask for? FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS USE COMCRAP :nono:


----------



## in2hd (Jun 15, 2007)

Howdy,

I just got Direct-Tv installed (1) 5 lnb (1) HR-21 and (2) HD-21 new black units
only in2HD viewing my new favoriate channels all of Discovery Comm and the Smithsoian , still will keep comcast with phone and internet super deal package 

but loving Direct-TV HD HD Channels !!!! 

in2HD


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

NFL SUNDAY TICKET the next best invention to the wheel !


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

Where I live, Directv gives me the NYC and LA feeds instead of Midland/Odessa Texas feeds I would get on Dish or cable.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

rdiedrich said:


> PanAmSat? (or Hughes Aircraft)
> 
> Randy


I said I worked for a company that was owned by Hughes. And, it wasn't PanAmSat.

Back to the topic at hand. Currently TWC and our CBS affiliate can't come to terms to carry HD for CBS. Back in the late 90's, TWC wouldn't carry our UPN affiliate and DirecTV didn't have a Superstation pack. So I got the Superstations from Dish Network until the merger of WB and UPN. Then our locals went digital. I just wish we had all networks via OTA.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> I said I worked for a company that was owned by Hughes. And, it wasn't PanAmSat.


I'm trying to remember what companies Mr Hughes owned.

RKO Pictures
TWA
Hughes Tool
Hughes Aircraft
Hughes Helicopter
The SUMMA medical foundation

Did I miss the one you worked for?

--- CHAS


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Plusdvrjunkie said:


> I was just curious as to why any of you chose Directv over the competition? I chose it because of the selection of faith based channels I had to have The Church Channel. I have learned so much from these. I am glad Directv is willing to air these. I know many do not like them but many enjoy them. I live where there are no Churches around so its a good thing for me.
> 
> So what was your call to Directv?


I signed up in March of 2002 because it appeared as though my local cable company was NOT going to carry the YES Network and I am a huge Yankees fan. I was not going to go through a baseball season without Yankee Baseball. So I've been a D* subscriber ever since.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

tfederov said:


> This is embarassing.....
> 
> Music Choice.


This is not embarassing, I did it too when I saw a demo and MC had bluegrass listed. The other reason was NFL ST.

Cable quality sucked and every time the power went off the cable pukes had to reset something on pole. When I got Direct I put a UPS on the receiver and TV so I can watch TV when the power is off for an hour or so. Besides cable always raising the rates and not giving any better service is the reason(s) I made the switch. I have not looked back...


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

1. Tired of Comcrap, their bad customer service and pic quality (even using their "digital"). 
2. Comcrap raising rates EVERY year, at least once.  
3. I would not even consider E*, as my friends were going through the whole Viacom channels being blacked out at the time, and I felt, and still do, that the situation was totally unprofessional by E*.   
4. I love football, and wanted ST. 
5. Got my first DVR when I went to D*!


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

Suburban Cable (Comcrap)
NFL Sunday Ticket


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

A good friend of a good friend was a professional hockey player, and he convinced me to get DirecTV so I could watch him on Center Ice. He's now retired and I canceled Center Ice, but I still love my DirecTV.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Look out cable guys!!! My cat has a rifle and isnt afraid to use it!


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

NESN, Mega March Madness and all those HD stations.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I had Media General Cable (now Cox Communications) and they had a dispute about showing FOX5. This actually caused the Redskins game to not be shown one week and became a huge deal here in VA. After a few weeks of not being able to watch FOX5, I just said forget it and signed up with DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

NESN originally but since subscribing to NFLST several years ago I would never change.


----------



## HarryC (Nov 27, 2007)

1997 Moved to Dallas, signed up for cable. 1999 moved the TV and the picture sucked. Cable company came out and could not fix the problem. Wanted to rewire the house at significant cost. I called Dish Network and they came out and fixed the cable, then asked if I still wanted the satellite. I said yes. Upgraded to DVR in 2004.

Spring of 2007 massive rains in Texas caused neighbor's tree to have a growth spurt. The wet weather and foliage began to degrade the signal on 119 satellite. Simply too low in the sky for my satellite dish location. So began to contemplate alternatives.

July 2007 bought my first HD TV Samsung LNT5265F and wanted to upgrade to an HD DVR and programming. Dish still had most of their programming on the 119, so figured I needed to look at DTV. Found out they were about to launch a new satellite and would have oodles of bandwidth for HD and had made a significant commitment to HD content. Made the move. Haven't looked back.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

NFL ticket
Get away from TWC


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I grew up in the boonies, and didn't get cable until we moved to town. We had a great local cable company for a couple of years. They had 50 channels!  They then got bought out by some big conglomerate, who ruined it. The PQ sucked, and the customer service too. My parents then finally got D* in 1996, and they and I have had it ever since.


----------



## irish316 (Nov 7, 2007)

I switched from Dish Network mostly for the NFL Sunday Ticket package but also because for some reason Dish Network blacked out the White Sox in my market even though my city is considered a White Sox market. Directv on the other hand so all the White Sox game on Comcast Sportsnet Chicago.


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

Harrisburg, PA HDTV locals!


----------



## spreggin (Oct 1, 2007)

Sunday Ticket/NFL Network


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Alot of reasons...

But the fact that my cable went out ALL the time, and they would say it was a known issue.

Now, I only get predictable outages (right before a storm hits and a few minutes during maybe)


----------



## ft800 (Aug 13, 2007)

I left Cox Cable because every morning I had to reset my receivers. They sent 3 techs to my house and all they would do is change the receivers or blame the house wiring. The funny thing is when I canceled, Cox sent a contractor out to put a filter on the cable at the street and to pick up the receivers. When I opened the door, the first thing he said to me was "you're getting crappy reception, aren't you". I said yes and asked him how did he know. He said when he put on the filter, he could see I had a bad crimp on the cable. Three Cox techs couldn't see that but a contractor could. That was 5 years ago and I haven't looked back.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine was Cox as well.

Their answer to everything was "It's a known problem in your area, and we don't know when it will be back on."


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

I was an early Primestar customer. Got Directv when they bought Primestar and been with them ever since.
Mike


----------



## mr novice (Nov 29, 2007)

Time Warner support was evil and I got a TIVO and was paying less


----------



## reggiew (Dec 2, 2007)

It was only about Tivo and the HR10-250!!

Now that they dropped Tivo, I was going to go back to cable and the new Tivo HD Series 3, but D* made me a good deal to stay and use the new HR21-700.

I really hate it and miss my Tivo (I still have it, it's just in my main room).

But once Cox cable and Tivo iron everything out, I will be switching to cable, regardless of how many HD channels D* has.

If I can't enjoy watching TV without Tivo, then what's the use of the HD channels.


----------



## DirecTV3049 (Sep 13, 2007)

Competition? What competition??!!?? 

We moved into a new construction home on a new street that was added to an existing subdivision (at that time about 7 years old). The builder of the orginal (older) section of the subdivision sold this last "phase" to another builder who was finishing the subdivision out. 

Guess Charter Communications didn't get the memo or something because they didn't even bother to run cable service down this new street. (Our lot backs to undeveloped woods - so no way to drop a cable in from a surrounding subdivision to our house because there is no housing out our back door!!). So the only choice was OTA - and without an outside antenna (due to hilly topography) even that was sketchy.

A friend and I did a DirecTV self installation about 6 years ago and have never looked back. Been very happy with it (but, to be honest, never had any bad experiences with cable when I had it other places).

The only downside is the complete lack of a cable run - combined with being just that much too far from the central office for dsl - makes satellite for internet the only real choice (dial-up in the year 2007??) . . . and the FAP makes that suck!


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Azdeadwood said:


> Where I live, Directv gives me the NYC and LA feeds instead of Midland/Odessa Texas feeds I would get on Dish or cable.


Midland-Odessa TX locals should be available soon on DIRECTV, with a 5 LNB dish and mpeg4 receiver. You may be able to get a free upgrade.


----------



## Replevin (Oct 3, 2006)

I lived in Del Rio, TX and the local cable provider did not have CNBC or Comedy Central(how was I supposed to watch South Park?) They also expressed no interest in getting those channels. 

I installed my own dish, quite professionally I might add  , and couldn't believe the quality of the picture, the ease of use, and the channel selection. All for less than the cable company was charging. This was nine years and two moves ago and I'm still a very happy Directv subscriber. And thanks to this board I was able to get an HR-21 for a net +$50 last month.

Did I mention Directivo and NFLST as well. Had to wathch those TB Bucs .


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

Because our cable sucked!


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I moved to Miami for law school, and wanted to see both the Pacer and Colts. 

That was in 2000, the season after the Pacers went to the Finals.... NBA League Pass was a DirecTV exclusive back then.... At least it wasn't available on the cable system in Miami.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Steelers fan living in Chicago.

Answer NFLST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMolding (Nov 16, 2006)

My neighborhood used to provide minimal cable and the house we moved into had directv. With the Sony SAT300 (I forget the exact model) I could combine all of the OTA, cable, and directv all in one box and guide. 
Now, I stay because it's HD and ability to combine OTA in the guide. I am the last person on my street who has stuck with Directv and not gone to FIOS. If for some reason they do not ultimately support OTA, I'll probably jump because FIOS carries not just the main HD locals, but ALL of my local OTA subchannels within OTA range of my house.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

For me, it was because my cable company wasn't carrying Speedvision, which had just come out. IIRC, they also weren't yet carrying SciFi either. I think it was 1995 (maybe 1996).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Got service in Oct. 2002. 

I hated my local cable and as soon as I could get locals from satellite. Directv was first in my area so I have Directv now. 

With all the new HD I'm glad I stayed.  

Mike


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

Because Comcast had such a bad attitude and bad service. D* was the best choice at the time when I told Comcast to get their stuff out of my house. I have never looked back.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Dual tuner DVR, and my local cableco kept adding more porn, shopping and religion instead of channels I wanted.


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

Ice storm in 1998 took down cable line and waited over 3 days for service to be reconnected. Since then have always been happy with direct TV. Like this weekend another ice storm in Chicago lost satellite for a few hours but still had OTA reception on my HR20-700.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I used to subscribe to "C-Band". I purchased a 4DTV sidecar and about 1 month later (in Oct. of 2000) my actator went and with X-Mas so close (After spending almost 1000 bucks on the 4DTV) I decided to just get the D* for a year and get the actuator fixed in 2001. Well I liked D* so much, and could watch TV's allover the house (had step kids) I decided to just put the 4DTV in the attic and write it off as a $1000 learning experience.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

I was a long time subscriber to C-BAND,started with a HOUSTON TRACKER then moved up to 4DTV then added a HD decoder.The NFL SUNDAY TICKET was at one time on C-BAND then migrated to DIRECTV. I have been a subscriber since 2000 and I still use my C-BAND for WILD FEEDS.


----------



## DesertFlyer (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone who has had Comcast in Santa Rosa, CA knows it's awful. We switched and got a TiVo to boot. Here in Arizona I had Cox for three months before switching back, mainly because the Cox software was so awful and I hated the channel lineup. Now I'm staying because of the HD.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Back in 1995, when I moved from NY to NV, DirecTV was the only one with NHL Center Ice. I have TV in order to watch the Islanders, so there was no chioce in the matter.


----------



## treaders (Oct 10, 2006)

For international sports programming including Setanta Sports and because Houston's Time Warner cable service was terrible (now Comcast).


----------



## techstar25 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm having D* installed for the first time this Saturday. Yay for me!
Here are my reasons (keep in mind I don't actually have D* yet):

1) Bad picture freezing/pixelation issues from Brighthouse Cable (Orlando) accompanied by poor customer service and technical support which couldn't get it fixed.

2) FSN FL got the contract for half of the Magic games, but BH Cable doesn't carry FSN. The fact that D* has Sun Sports and FSN in HD sealed the deal for me.

3) D* has my Orlando locals in HD. E* does not. This is important since I'm pretty far from Orlando and I have trouble getting an OTA signal.

4) Lot's more HD in general (Sci-Fi is a favorite of mine).

5) NFL Network


----------



## jameswei (Oct 19, 2006)

I was a PrimeStar customer back in the early 90s. D* bought them out and I was converted to D*automatically and have been with D* ever since. Where I'm located OTA is poor and Comcast................well just s%$ks.


----------



## Pdjudge (Sep 5, 2007)

For me it was NFLST, my wife agreed because she really wanted Tivo


----------



## bootsy (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a Steeler fan living in western mass. I was sick of only watching a handful of games on tv and Charter cable has some of the worst customer service ever. So i switched about 5 years ago and have never looked back. I have even convinced some friends and relatives to do the same....


----------



## Talos4 (Jun 21, 2007)

I too was a Primestar sub and was changed over. 

I left Time Warner in 1996 because of terrible PQ, Customer Service and it took them 2 years to wire up my neighborhood. 

Haven't looked back.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Got tired of poor service and picture quality from TW plus free sunday ticket for new subs in 1995


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

I first subscribed to DirecTV because of Comcast. I was paying $55/mo. for expanded basic analog cable. To even go to their digital package without HD (only everything above channel 99 is actually digital, since 2-99 are still analog here) was going to be about the same as my current DirecTV package with HD access. The bonus, SD channels look better on DirecTV compared to the slightly snowy cable we had here, nevermind how good the Hi-Def stuff looks.


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

Sunday Ticket because the NFL told me "that it would so much more convenient to put them all on one satellite on DirectTV" instead of having to search for the games on my old C-band dish (which of course before that I could get for free by watching the backhauls). I'm so glad that the NFL made this 'soooooooo convenient' for me (and also charged me mucho $$ just for this 'convenience') :lol:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

HIPAR said:


> I'm trying to remember what companies Mr Hughes owned.
> 
> RKO Pictures
> TWA
> ...


Yup, it's convoluted. The owners of the company evolved over the years.
The current owner is L3 Communications, which bought it from Raytheon (I left here), which acquired it from Hughes. Hughes bought it from CAE which bought it from Paul Bilzerian when he split up Singer. Singer acquired General Precision which had merged with Link Aviation. Mr. Hughes and Mr. Link were contemporaries.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

This is an easy one. When I moved into my currant home the DirecTV box was alredy in the house. I had called charter for an install but when they told me 3 weeks, I set up the DirecTV box in seconds. Called DirecTV and they had me going before I owned any furniture (same night).


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> DirecTivo that could record 2 programs at once with no extra compression added by the Tivo.


Ditto.


----------



## Thomas Krzykwa (Dec 3, 2007)

Because I am in stationed in cuba and cable is 50 bucks for 15 channels........do the math........

Love the variety and ability to click more than 15 channels....

Tom


----------



## FastOne1974 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been a Directv customer since June of 1997 because my then girlfriend now wife gave me a Directv install for my birthday so I could give her the NFL Sunday Ticket. I know alot of people on this board have many reasons to love hate D I have found that as long as D has the Sunday Ticket and other sports packages I will be a happy camper. I feel the pain of the things that D does that angers, but how many can say their Significant Other gave them a satellite install to get sports! I can't complain and the only problem is My Wife is very upset that the Ravens blew the game against the *******s from New England tonight or yesterday as you may read this. Sorry for the bad language.

Some of us have it great!

Bobby

I know I am late to the discussion!


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Simple, Comcast sucks, and Dish doesn't offer HD locals. The choice was easy.


----------



## shotdisc98 (May 7, 2007)

My family started in 1995-ish in the old DirecTV/USSB days. We started because of picture quality and price. Haven't looked back and have had DirecTV in my own home whenever possible (tough dorm years with no DirecTV and an apartment with no line of sight, which meant Comcrap!  )


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

In York County SC, our only choice is Comporium a local telco/catv service, It almost sounds like Comcast and about the same service quality.

And Hey, they are putting a full page ad in the paper this week, Adding TNTHD and the local PBS HD station on their system.. A whopping 10 channels in HD available now. WooHoo  

Its no wonder D* and E* have so much business here.


----------



## laurie_lu (Dec 2, 2007)

We recently switched from 7 years with D*network to D*TV. We were looking for the most high def stations to go with our new 46inch HDTV. D*TV had the most to offer. Also not paying extra for local channels is a plus.


----------



## jpelam (Oct 25, 2006)

Left Philadelphia but needed my Eagles. Answer ---> NFLST. Love the package and now love all the HD.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

The smallish cable co in the suburb we moved to didn't have digital cable yet and their analog signal was craptastic.


----------



## Trak101 (Dec 3, 2005)

One Word: NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## StlChief (Nov 9, 2007)

I went with Directv for NFL Sunday Ticket and because I HATE cable.


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been with DirecTV for 10 years, back when it was Prime Star USSB. Living out in the country with no cable, there was no choice. Boy, what has changed in the last 10 years with DirecTV. Will never go to cable.:nono:


----------



## tim99 (Sep 14, 2007)

tfederov said:


> This is embarassing.....
> 
> Music Choice.


Ok so now that someone's taken this out of the closet . . 

I've been with D* since 95 or so back in the USSB/one free PPV per month days. A buddy of mine was a customer and the new little dish was intriguing but when I first saw Music Choice that was the kicker. Specifically that I could get 24/7 ambient music (New Age then later Soundscape) without interruption.

While XM is definetly cool, for me personally the fact that they can't shut up and just play music is still a bit of a downgrade.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Sunday Ticket, period! Have to see my Colts!


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

The second that MLB announced they were offering a package on D* (I'm thinking it was 1994), I went down to local Sound Advice and pluncked down about $800 for a Sony D* box with RF remote. I put up the dish myself (the only choice at that time) and wired up the house so that I could view the picture throughout the house. Never a fan of cable, I jumped at the chance to watch my Dodgers (yep, bleed Dodger blue!) wherever I was. I got a dish for the RV and unplugged the box to take with me on vacations. Nothing I have ever seen from another provider has tempted me to change. Before that I had C-band dish (watching back-haul feeds was cool), but the dish seemed tiny and really "hi-tech." Have there been frustrations with D*? Of course, but change? Not too likely!


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

tim99 said:


> While XM is definetly cool, for me personally the fact that they can't shut up and just play music is still a bit of a downgrade.


Agreed. I just hope they don't bring back the "long distance dedications" this year on the holiday music channel.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

NFL ST. Been a Steelers fan since 6 years old, but never lived close enough (except in college when got the NBC station out of York, PA)... that was a long time ago. Although the price has gone up, still worth it if you calculate how much I would spend at a bar with ST on all the beers and food. The new HD is the icing on the cake!


----------



## onmitsu (Sep 9, 2007)

Formula 1 motor racing moved to Speedvision - and our local cable co didn't carry Speedvision . . .


----------



## xuniman (Sep 16, 2003)

We originally went with Dish because my wife wanted the TV Japan channel and Direct didn't offer it. I eventually convinced her to let us switch to Direct mainly because they carried all of our HD locals (LA) and also for the Sunday Ticket. We tried Time Warner cable for a while (suspended Direct during the experiment)becuase they also offer the TV Japan channel but the service was horrible and the DVR was the worst I have ever seen. Now we are back with Direct and will probably stay.


----------



## Hollingshead (Oct 23, 2006)

NBA League Pass. In fact, NBA.com gave me the equipment in return for the LP signup. (To be able to see my Washington Bullets again after years away from DC was irresistable.)

Despite some bumps along the way, I've been pretty satisfied. And, contrary to what I read on this forum regularly, I've usually found their CSR's to be pretty good. At least pleasant even when they wouldn't do what I wanted them to.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

NFL Ticket.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

My sister had a bad experience with the cable company, shortly after she made the entire family switch.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

tim99 said:


> Ok so now that someone's taken this out of the closet . .
> 
> I've been with D* since 95 or so back in the USSB/one free PPV per month days. A buddy of mine was a customer and the new little dish was intriguing but when I first saw Music Choice that was the kicker. Specifically that I could get 24/7 ambient music (New Age then later Soundscape) without interruption.
> 
> While XM is definetly cool, for me personally the fact that they can't shut up and just play music is still a bit of a downgrade.


It's cool that we agree with that. Too bad that's where it ends when Michigan gets a hold of your Gators in January.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

I wanted to switch to DirecTV for years but always had northern facing apartments and could not get LOS. Then when I bought my house I moved to an area that no cable company served so it was either DirecTV or Dish, NFL ST pushed the scales in DirecTV's favor and after having both Comcast and DirecTV, I will never go back to cable


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

As an old timer to C-Band dishes (owning and installing), in 1995 I got tired of the maintenance and aggravation associated with actuators, feedhorns and feedback devices. My very rural area will never have cable and the local electrical coop had just started advertising DTV. Thye told me I could test drive a unit to see how I liked it........never looked back. Installation took an hour compared to a couple of days for a C-Band unit, picture was just as good and no actuator feedback to deal with. I was hooked and the 12' Paraclipse was gone!


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

To get watchable TV in the Texas Hill Country in 1997. You could wak into Sears buy a receiver and Dish, take it home and be watching in an hour.


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

In 1989 I got a 10 foot C-band dish to watch Boston sports in NC. When I moved to Missouri in 1997 I didn't want to re-install the 10 footer so I switched to D* because they offered all RSNs and E* only offered the local RSN.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

back in Dec of 94 there was an underground break in the cable(main line) on my street and it was going to take up to 2 weeks to fix!
So i told then Continental cablevision(remember them)Now crapcast to disconnect me.went to cc bought a rca system and never looked back.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

I was fed up with the crappy dvrs I had from dish network crashes and missed recordings. I researched direct online and the rave reviews of the directtivo won me over.


----------



## volleygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

We got DIRECTV back in 1996 for Sunday Ticket for my 'long suffering Lions fan' husband. But every year they are so bad he swears he's going to cancel the ticket. But then he worries that they might actually be good the next year. Poor guy.


----------



## FredMig (Nov 7, 2006)

Sunday Ticket..............Lived in PGH (15 years), Tampa Bay area (25 years), and Denver (6 years)..........Never missed a Steelers, Bucs, or Broncos game since arriving in Denver.

All other puts and takes between cable and dish are irrelevant!


----------



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

Plain and simple, NFL Sunday Ticket. I had and still have C-Band, (there is still a lot of free programming up there) but when D* got the Sunday Ticket I switched my programming to them.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

why directv??? wow that's easy -- *BECAUSE DISH NETWORK SUCKS!!!!!!* sorry, just had to get that off my chest.

i was with those turds for 7 or 8 years and got tired of the snide attitude and crappy service. at the end, when i told them i might switch to DTV, they said DTV leases all their satellite signals from them so i shouldn't bother. i had no clue if that was true or not and didn't care because i had my fill of their condescending customer service people. and canceling service only reminded me why they suck so bad. it took 10 weeks and over a dozen phone calls just to get them to issue me a return shipping label for their receiver. no exaggeration! i spoke with no less than 10 supervisors and 1 manager. all of them assuring me a return box was on the way. one time, they even gave me a tracking number to a package that was delivered to another city and state -2- years prior. then they had the gall to tell me i should have UPS put a trace on the package !?!? for a package that was shipped 2 years ago to someone else????? i figured this was a blatant attempt to later claim i never sent the receiver back to them. wouldn't put it past them. i even called my credit card company and had them change my account number so they couldn't attempt to extort money. i finally did get the return label from them and sent the receiver back to them, but only after they wasted a lot of my time. to this day, they owe me a credit i'll never get back. on several calls, i was intentionally ridiculed, then placed on hold, then hung up on after 45mn on hold. all this because i wanted to return their receiver. very childish and unprofessional behavior. which was par for the course with Dish for the 7+ years i had service with them. a horrible company with horrible employees. i'm so glad i switched to Directv. Dish pales by comparison in every respect. good riddance Dish!

So that's just one example of why I switched to Directv, and I'm loving it! The day may come when frustrations arise, but so far, it's been a pleasure. Like night and day.

Rant finished. Over and out....


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

braven said:


> Simple, Comcast sucks, and Dish doesn't offer HD locals. The choice was easy.


For me, it was 'Comcast sucks, and at the time, DTV let you own rather than lease, and they had Tivo.'
Plus, DTV was cheaper.

With the two exceptions of the R15, and the inability of CSRs to give accurate information, especially regarding the re-use of access cards, I've been tremendously happy with the choice.

ApK


----------



## tward (Feb 11, 2003)

DTivos.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Because they had more of the my locals in HD.

And maybe Sunday Ticket as well but don't tell my wife that...


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i wanted it for the pic quality, over cable, i remember in 1994 when they first came out, i was the first person in line at lowes at 7am, to purchase my 18 in dish with dual tuner lnb, back then it cost me 1,000 for the dual lnb and 2 receivers, and all we could get was the 101 sat. and the premium movie channels you had to subscribe thru USSB to get them, so keep it up dtv, you have come along way


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sunday ticket, plain and simple.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

I bought a summer cottage on a beach along Lake Huron. No CATV service, so the choice was to install a 50' TV antenna tower or go DirecTV. Pretty simple choice for the money. Once I tried DirecTV at the cottage and I learned more about it, I realized that their Tivo units were a lot easier than using a VCR and since it's a big bit bucket, you get the same picture quality with a recording that you do watching it live. So, bought it for my home, HD came along, and the rest is history.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

I live in an MDU without an HD offering other than OTA. About 4.5 years ago, with the advent of OTARD regulations, I was finally able to purchase a Sony SAT-HD300and set up my own system. Have had D* since, with upgrades to HR10-250 and now HR20-700, even with other alternatives now available.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

I got po'ed with DISH's customer service after 8 years.


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

moved where there was no cable,best thing that ever happened to me i had comcast at my old apt.some channels were snowy,had lines in them,color was bad on some.so i had D* OR E* to choose from .E* could not give me 6 receivers or locals, happy D* custumer since 6/05. i have hd tv now so i really made the right choice,plus nfl st option


----------



## pduggan (Jul 22, 2007)

I live in the Sierra Nevada range in California and have tall trees surrounding my house. I had been an E* customer for many years.

When I wanted to go to HD, the E* dish couldn't see the sat for the trees. D* could.

Simple.

But now I am so glad that I switched because of the many more HD channels and better resistance to rain (snow, actually) fade.

The E* SD DVR is better and the ability to program and watch recorder material from either location is a good feature but not enough to compensate for E*'s shortcomings.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

tward said:


> DTivos.


+1


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

Plusdvrjunkie said:


> I was just curious as to why any of you chose Directv over the competition? I chose it because of the selection of faith based channels I had to have The Church Channel. I have learned so much from these. I am glad Directv is willing to air these. I know many do not like them but many enjoy them. I live where there are no Churches around so its a good thing for me.
> 
> So what was your call to Directv?


Those channels serve a purpose. They aren't really my cup of tea, but I would never begrudge anybody the stations they want. As for your question, I chose Directv because in May my cable internet was out for three days the week I had four papers due for school. I go to college online, so I need to have my internet to be reliable. Since I was already tired of Time Warner's act, with pulling off the NFL network and ESPNU that was the last straw for me. So since I was also wanted to get rid of my internet phone service, I set up service with verizon, and I got DVR service and HD service and the premier package for 89.42 a month which was thirty bucks less a month I was paying Time Warner for TV service and for less channels.


----------



## wallyjar (Aug 11, 2006)

HD!!!!! I had three HD tvs and no off air source. I was told again and again Mobile, AL hd locas were coming--over a year now. Still no HD locals.

As much as I like current HD line up I want my locals in HD!!


----------



## johnd55 (Mar 29, 2007)

NFLST


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Plusdvrjunkie said:


> I was just curious as to why any of you chose Directv over the competition? I chose it because of the selection of faith based channels I had to have The Church Channel. I have learned so much from these. I am glad Directv is willing to air these. I know many do not like them but many enjoy them. I live where there are no Churches around so its a good thing for me.
> 
> So what was your call to Directv?


Simple for me......It was direct tv or continue to use rabbit ears. Those were the only two options I had and still have.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Dish dropped UPN (Enterprise) and the DTIVO.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

cable, need i say more ?


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I first subscribed to DirecTV back in 1998 because the subdivision where I bought my new house was not serviced by the local Cable Co. DirecTV offered more than DISH did at the time, so I went with DirecTV.

In 2003 I moved and took my DirecTV sub with me. After a year (the required commitment for the Mover Specials) I switched to DISH because my Bro-in-law started selling and installing DISH - I got top of the line equipment, and the entire DISH Package for $25 per month. He got 6 "preview" subs with the business - 1 for the store, one for their house, and 4 to pass out to friends and family. I couldn't beat the price. When his business went belly up 2.5 yrs later, DISH gave me an option - sign an 18 month commitment or give us back our equipment. I signed the 18 month contract since it was free equipment - HD DVR and SD DVR.

After that 18 month commitment was up - I switched back to DirecTV - for the better HD lineup and quality.


----------



## nyzorro99 (Aug 29, 2006)

The Sunday Ticket,I'm a Packer fan living in NY....


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

What made me switch was the launch of Speedvision (now Speed) My cable company was not going to carry it so I switched. I had been long dissatisfied with the signal quality of cable, the first couple years were so bad on locals I had an a/b switch at each TV to watch locals OTA. With that I probably would have switched within a year or two anyway.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Our only options for TV were basically Dish or Direct and for us Direct offered better programming packages for the channels we watch. We chose to build a house out in the middle of the woods and cable service actually stops about a half mile from the top of the road I live on with little hope that they will ever extend the service any time soon. We lived here 4 years before Verizon "blessed" us with DSL service; before that it was dial-up only. 

At this point its the HD service that holds my loyalty, even if Comcast did extend their service I likely wouldn't switch back. I can't imagine them coming up with even a marginally tempting offer. If Direct would just pick our locals all would be complete but considering our DMA is somewhere in the mid 150's I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## DanHo (Jun 14, 2007)

Previous owners of the house we bought left everything, and I do mean everything. I just called up DirecTV and asked to have it all activated. No problems or issues


----------



## Nachosgrande (Jul 11, 2007)

NFL ST


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

I moved into a new house. Cable was not able to get me an install for several weeks, so I left and have never wanted to go back.


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

NFL Sunday Ticket ... although the way my Chiefs are playing, I don't know why I keep watching...


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I always have to try the newest thing...


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

I got mine (USSB at the time) 'cause where I was living in way-upstate NY had no cable and if I could the antenna just right, I could get channel 20 (ABC). Maybe if the stars aligned, I could get NBC, but that was it.

Satellite was the only option, and at more than $800 to get set up too!


----------



## res0319h (Dec 7, 2007)

NFL Sunday ticket! Been a customer since 1999!


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Sunday ticket. Ever since I moved out of Boston in '97, had to have my Pats.


----------



## dalepm (Feb 3, 2007)

In August of 2003 I upgraded to HDTV on Dish Network. I quickly found out Dish Network HD equipment did provide Close Captioning. A friend had DirectV HD and CC worked. I switched immediately and have never regretted it.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Several reasons:

HD selection
NASCAR Hot Pass (HD in 2008)
Speed HD (launching in 2008)
Big Ten Network
Comcast raised my rates

I could not be happier with my decision to switch. I have been a subscriber since late October and everything has worked flawlessly.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Sunday Ticket and cable just sucks


----------



## PlinytheWelder (Sep 23, 2007)

F1 on Speedvision and the heartbreak of cable.:flaiming


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

I was going to sign up for Cox Cable, but (in 2002) they screwed me over before we even signed up, so to DIRECTV it was.

(BTW, I think this is my 400th post. )


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

(congrats )


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

I was pretty much forced into DirecTV
The place I just moved into has a contract with a REALLY AWFUL cable company that has bad customer service, inflated prices, and doesn't offer _any_ HD channels 
Because of my apartment's contract I was unable to subscribe with Comcast, which was my original plan of choice
I weighed my options and decided I HAD to have HD channels because I also just purchased an HDTV
So I decided to give DirecTV a try when I found out that my apartment allowed dishes to be installed and that I had a pretty good LOS
I had always heard DirecTV was better than DISH and honestly didn't know anyone with DISH
I've only been with D* for about 3 months, but so far I am pretty happy
A lot of people I know that are with Comcast are very unhappy with their price increases and bad customer service, so I'm kind of glad I was forced into D* in the first place


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was with Dish for close to 10 years.
When I was moving from my one bedroom apartment to a 3 bedroom house;
I wanted them to do a 3 room standard install at the new house and I needed to more standard receivers. 

Dish wouldn't give me a free move and wanted well over $100 for the two standard receivers. (I already had a Dish DVR).

Plus, they wanted over $200 for the install. 

I couldn't believe it. I would have been willing to pay something modest.
$50 to $75 for a move. 

I figured they'd be happy to keep me as a customer. I was moving and adding receivers. My month bill would be going up. I did have some of the premium channels and offen ordered PPV movies and specials.

I pressed the point a few minutes with the CSR and got no help.
I hung up and called DirecTV. They gave me a 3 room installation with a Tivo for
Free. 

The kicker. About 15 months at the new house; my wife and I decided her house wansn't big enough and we moved into a new house across town. DirecTV moved me for free and upgraded me to HD for only $99.

I'll be DirecTV customer for a long time.


----------

